# Permitted materials for Water Heater TPR Discharge Pipe



## snowroski (Aug 16, 2010)

What materials are permitted for the discharge pipe on a water heater tpr valve?

P2903.6.1 refers you to P2904.5 which covers sprinklers.  I think the P2904.5 is a type-o.

Thanks!


----------



## Mule (Aug 16, 2010)

P2903.6.1 doesn't have anything to do with the discharge pipe on a WH TPR valve.

P2904.5 doesn't cover sprinklers. That section pertains to water distribution. Which also specifies the materials allowed for TPR discharge piping.

P2803 is the section for water heaters......

I'm confused.......the sections you quote P2904.5 is where you need to go to find out what is allowed for TPR discharge piping.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Aug 16, 2010)

Snowroski,

"P2903.6.1 refers you to P2904.5 which covers sprinklers. I think the P2904.5 is a type-o."

2006 IRC; P2803.6.1 not P2903.6.1 is "Requirements for dischage pipe" of water heaters; and, refers to P2904.5 which is "Water Distribution Pipe."  Which refers you to Table P2904.5; approved material (types of pipe) .

Hope this helps,

Uncle Bob


----------



## snowroski (Aug 16, 2010)

Sorry, I'm in the 2009 IRC and I meant P2803.6.1 which does refer to 2904.5 which in the 2009 IRC covers sprinkler systems.

2009 IRC: 2905.5 is Water-Distribution Pipe.

Thanks.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Aug 16, 2010)

Hey, thanks,

Your right; 2009 IRC, P2803.6.1, 13. should refer to 2905.5 Water distribution pipe.

See all the trouble the Fire Sprinkler requirements are causing?   

Uncle Bob


----------

